# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fits in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for June 9

A PLEA has been made for Highland Council and Scottish Water to take action to solve a long-standing flooding problem in Halkirk following this week's torrential downpours.  The call was made by residents whose properties and gardens were flooded by the rain which struck the north on Tuesday and Wednesday.

THE far north canine equivalent of Friends Reunited went ahead on Saturday during the seventh annual fun show staged by KWK9.  As well as a fundraiser for the dog rescue group, it also provides an opportunity for its volunteers to see some of their former charges and their owners.

A MAJOR improvement scheme at the Killimster Moss road, costing £525,000 ,has been delayed but is now expected to get underway in September.  The work was initially due to start in May but was then put off until June but has now been scheduled to begin in three months time.

A PROPOSAL to build a 12-metre chimney and four biogas boilers in a shed has been recommended for approval despite a number of fears about pollution of a nearby river, home to protected salmon and sea trout.  A planning application lodged for the development at Upper Bighouse, near Melvich, has attracted six objections, including one from the superintendent of Halladale River.

TWO north MSPs from opposing parties, joined forces to raise concerns about the proposed closure of the police control room in Inverness.  Highlands and Islands Conservative MSP, Edward Mountain, questioned justice secretary Michael Matheson about the plan to centralise services to Dundee asking what is being done to alleviate fears about the loss of local knowledge when handling emergency calls.

CARERS in Caithness are being asked to join together to help put into practice the words from the famous Proclaimers song and walk 500 miles in five days. The appeal to walk the equivalent of one million steps, is being made by Connecting Carers as part of Carers Week, to recognise the work of the army of unpaid carers throughout the Highlands.

A DECISION to relocate the headquarters of North Coast 500 from Wick to Inverness will not end the Caithness connection for the world-famous road route.  North Coast 500 Limited has separated from development body, North Highland Initiative, with the latter organisation's chief executive, Tom Campbell, also leaving to take on a full-time role with North Coast 500.

BOWER Young Farmers Club is celebrating, after clinching victory in the Highland Rally staged at Quoybrae Mart.  The event, an annual fixture in the calendar of the Scottish Association of Young Farmers Clubs, saw Bower, Halkirk, Forss, Inver and Strathspey compete in a range of competitions.

----------

